# wie verwende ich Cloud Text-to-Speech?



## RezaScript (11. Okt 2020)

Hallo, im Android Studio habe ich ein Java-Projekt und möchte gerne Cloud Text-to-Speech verwenden. 

In der Dokumentation sehe ich ein Maven-Script, ich benutze aber Gradle. Unter App -> build.gradle, habe ich _compile group: 'com.google.cloud', name: 'google-cloud-texttospeech', version: '1.2.1' _unter _Dependencies_ eingefügt, bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung:  More than one file was found with OS independent path 'META-INF/INDEX.LIST'.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## thecain (11. Okt 2020)

> See https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatf.../wiki/The-Google-Cloud-Platform-Libraries-BOM


 Steht in deiner Doku. Da hats auch ein gradle Beispiel für das BOM


----------



## RezaScript (11. Okt 2020)

@thecain das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert aber dann bekomme ich Fehlermeldung:


> Could not find com.google.cloud:libraries-bom:.
> Required by:
> project :app


So sieht es bei mir aus:


```
dependencies {
    implementation fileTree(dir: "libs", include: ["*.jar"])
    implementation 'androidx.appcompat:appcompat:1.1.0'
    implementation 'com.google.android.material:material:1.1.0'
    implementation 'androidx.constraintlayout:constraintlayout:1.1.3'
    implementation 'androidx.lifecycle:lifecycle-extensions:2.2.0'
    implementation 'androidx.legacy:legacy-support-v4:1.0.0'
    implementation 'com.google.cloud:libraries-bom'
    testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.12'
    androidTestImplementation 'androidx.test.ext:junit:1.1.1'
    androidTestImplementation 'androidx.test.espresso:espresso-core:3.2.0'
}
```


----------



## thecain (11. Okt 2020)

Da fehlt ja die Version. Zudem hast du mMn nicht das gemacht was da steht, aber ich kenne mich leider mit gradle nicht aus und weiss nicht ob das so wie du's machst auch geht...


----------



## RezaScript (11. Okt 2020)

@thecain du hast recht! Ich habe es nun so probiert und bekomme keine Fehlermeldung mehr: _implementation 'com.google.cloud:libraries-bom:4.3.0'_

Ich habe nun alle Schritte in der Anleitung ausgeführt, kann _com.google.cloud_ aber dennoch nicht importieren. Mit _import com.google.cloud.*; _bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: _Cannot resolve symbol 'cloud'_


----------

